# Bringing Hops From Overseas In Baggage



## tfxm (25/2/11)

Hi everyone,

I am currently living in London and thinking to bring some hop pellets back with me when I fly to Melbourne in April. Has anyone brought hops back with them like this and got through customs without a problem? I know hop flowers are a no-go, but there shouldn't be a problem with pellets, no?

On a side note, it is amazing how mad the micro's over here have gone for NZ hops! Nelson Sauvin the the hop of choice and sells out very quickly ... although Citra seems to be taking it's place recently ...

Anyway, cheers!

Tom


----------



## beersatan (25/2/11)

Depending on what hops and much of them you want it might be just as easy to buy locally or from the US.
Prices are good at the moment compared to a while back (not sure how long you've been up there).


----------



## InCider (25/2/11)

Skip Indonesia


----------



## tfxm (25/2/11)

hahaha ... yeh, they going to look pretty dodgy that's why i wanted to check.

I would rather buy them from aussie suppliers - just kinda tempted to bring a couple packs back as they have latest season simcoe & columbus here at the moment .... mmmmm

i'll be bringing a beer engine and a cask (pin) back too .... maybe that's enough. 

EDIT: just checked latest prices at some aussie suppliers; such good prices! awesome ....


----------



## Feldon (25/2/11)

Hops and canabis come from the same plant family so they share chemical signatures. 

Carrying hops through international ports will ring the bells of every chem and canine detector between where you are now and home. 

Sure, you can tell the customs officials who will pull you off your plane that the little green bits are only hops. But while they are waiting days for the testing lab to report back, they will subject you to a full body search including the anal cavity conducted by a big hairy bloke who grins and likes his work.

Go watch 'Midnight Express' then dump the hops or send them home by post. Duh.


----------



## tfxm (25/2/11)

OK. Seems weird that sending by post wouldn't cause the same kinda problems. Ho hum ....


----------



## Feldon (25/2/11)

tfxm said:


> OK. Seems weird that sending by post wouldn't cause the same kinda problems. Ho hum ....



Not weird. You arrive back before the hops. Much different if you travel back _with _the hops (as per the above).


----------



## jonocarroll (25/2/11)

Feldon said:


> Sure, you can tell the customs officials who will pull you off your plane that the little green bits are only hops. But while they are waiting days for the testing lab to report back, *they will subject you to a full body search including the anal cavity conducted by a big hairy bloke who grins and likes his work.*





tfxm said:


> OK. Seems weird that sending by post wouldn't cause the same kinda problems. Ho hum ....


Well, when the big hairy bloke from the post office shows up at your house, just don't let him in. Simple, no? h34r:


----------



## tfxm (25/2/11)

Fair enough. Just a shame, really. Cheers.


----------



## ekul (26/2/11)

Feldon said:


> Hops and canabis come from the same plant family so they share chemical signatures.
> 
> Carrying hops through international ports will ring the bells of every chem and canine detector between where you are now and home.
> 
> ...



Is this a joke? What chemical 'signatures' are you talking about? Hops won't set off a swab test as far as i know, mainly because they don't contain thc. This is why it only takes a week for me to get my hops from america.

As long as everything is declared it will be fine.


----------



## Florian (26/2/11)

ekul said:


> Is this a joke? What chemical 'signatures' are you talking about? Hops won't set off a swab test as far as i know, mainly because they don't contain thc. This is why it only takes a week for me to get my hops from america.
> 
> As long as everything is declared it will be fine.



Agree with this, bring pellets only, declare them and just don't carry them in your hand luggage if you're too concerned about your Asian or middle eastern stop overs, keep them in your suit case instead. No reason to be concerned about the 'family history' though, if they're looking for pot they will be testing for THC and not doing a DNA analysis (and if they would do one, which they don't, that would tell them pretty clearly that it isn't pot, wouldn't it? So that 'chemical signature' logic doesn't make any sense at all).

On second thoughts, you might even be allowed to bring flowers back to the UK (not Australia obviously), just ask one of the customs officers in London when you're leaving, they should know or be able to find out for you pretty quickly. Or just send them an email to find out beforehand if you're keen on flowers.

Edit: Grammar and content


----------



## tfxm (26/2/11)

Ahhh .... Cheers! 

I wasn't convinced that it would cause major problems, at least no more than sending via regular post. Declaring it would be important - I don't to appear on certain TV shows.  

There is no problem bring hops into the UK (at least through the post ... I had some Galaxy flowers sent) and thought the regulations into Australia might be similar - although, I am aware of the problems/regulations with bringing flowers into Australia.

The hops are cheaper here, so it makes sense for me if I can bring them via regular baggage. 

Thanks for the more optimistic replies!


----------



## Sammus (26/2/11)

this has come up a few times. A bloke a while ago posted a pic of his suitcase with about 20 vacuumed pellet bags in it, said it posed no problems.


----------



## Nick JD (26/2/11)

You say to the guy at the Airport AQIS inspection desk, "I've got hops, they're pellets, I checked the website and it said they're fine with you guys", and you open your bag up and take the packets out. 

He says, "Good! Saves me from doing it!" gives them a squeeze, reads the labels and says, "Thanks. Have a nice day."


----------



## Feldon (26/2/11)

ekul said:


> Is this a joke? What chemical 'signatures' are you talking about? Hops won't set off a swab test as far as i know, mainly because they don't contain thc. This is why it only takes a week for me to get my hops from america.
> 
> As long as everything is declared it will be fine.




Declare it to the sniffer dogs in the baggage handling areas?, and the guys operating the chemical detection equipment down in the baggage handling area(they stick a tube inside luggage and suck out an air sample that is tested on the spot for signatures of exposives, drugs etc).


----------



## Josh (26/2/11)

Customs Officer here...

No problems whatsoever. Keep them cool in your checked luggage. Declare them to AQIS. Have them easily accessible for the inspection and walk out the door.

I might have to bring some hops into work next time I remember and see what our testing equipment throws up. Results to follow in this thread...


----------



## Chris Duckett (25/1/18)

Josh said:


> Customs Officer here...
> 
> No problems whatsoever. Keep them cool in your checked luggage. Declare them to AQIS. Have them easily accessible for the inspection and walk out the door.
> 
> I might have to bring some hops into work next time I remember and see what our testing equipment throws up. Results to follow in this thread...


Hi, long time ago but wondering if you ever did that test or there has been a change since. I am planning on taking 1/2 kilo of uk hops back to oz next week.


----------



## mattfos01 (25/1/18)

Ive brought back hops from the US and NZ from holidays over the years. There was something on the old customs website you could print off and carry. Apologies if this was mentioned elsewhere in the thread.
No real drama...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/18)

Chris Duckett said:


> Hi, long time ago but wondering if you ever did that test or there has been a change since. I am planning on taking 1/2 kilo of uk hops back to oz next week.


I bring seeds in which are still viable with no problem as long as they have a description. Pretty sure you will be fine, the very worst that can happen is they will take them off you and destroy them but I very much doubt that that will happen,


----------



## wynnum1 (25/1/18)

Marijuana legalized for recreational use if you buy from one of these places it would be possible for your hops to get contaminated accidentally by a worker having at his work.


----------



## DU99 (25/1/18)

tasmania the dog will find them


----------



## Chris Duckett (26/1/18)

Thanks for the replies. I got them shrink-wrapped and labelled so fingers crossed. Was tempted to bring a lot more in as they were a great price at 5-7 cents per gram with no minimum amount.


----------

